# Microphone for EQ Room Wizard



## Guest

Can someone tell me what type of Microphone is best to use when using the EQ Room Wizard to evaluate a listening room and what quality Mic will do?
I also would appreciate any recommendations on a Mic.

Thanks very much.

Carter


----------



## Julien43

While it is certainly not the "best" measurement microphone, the Behringer ECM 8000 is highly recommended 

It is, basically flat, inexpensive and there is a calibration file for that mic 

It does require phantom power, so the cost of an mic pre may have to be added to the bottom line


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Welcome to the Forum, Carter!

The Behringer is a good mic (in conjunction with the calibration file) if you want reasonably accurate full range readings out to 20 kHz or so. If all you want to do is measure your subwoofers, the venerable Radio Shack SPL meter will do. Most of us already have one (you should too, if you don’t already).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest

i also have this question. im new to this and not really sure what im doing. but my brother has a mic that he uses for his band. would this work? its not a high priced one but its not a cheap one either.


----------



## brucek

> would this work?


No, unless you have a calibration file for it or can verify that it is perfectly flat over the frequencies of interest.

brucek


----------



## Guest

where would i go to find out if there is a calibration file for it.


----------



## Sonnie

You probably would not find a calibration file for it, not to mention it probably isn't a measurement mic, although it might still work if you had it calibrated.


----------



## Danny

What type of mic is it, you could probably go to the manufacturer site and check it out, i know the Shures have the responses


----------



## Guest

im not sure what kind it is i will have to give my brother a call and find out.

are there any lower cost alternatives. i cant justify spending that much just for a mic to use once or maybe twice.


----------



## Guest

I am getting a ECM 8000 with my new SMS-1. Will the SMS-1 act as a 'mic pre'?

I would like to use the ECM 8000 with REW to see what is happening in my room (above the sub range).




Julien43 said:


> While it is certainly not the "best" measurement microphone, the Behringer ECM 8000 is highly recommended. It is, basically flat, inexpensive and there is a calibration file for that mic
> 
> It does require phantom power, so the cost of an mic pre may have to be added to the bottom line


----------



## brucek

> I am getting a ECM 8000 with my new SMS-1. Will the SMS-1 act as a 'mic pre'?


The SMS-1 comes with its own microphone and internal calibration file. I don't know if its an electret condenser type like the ECM (that requires a phantom voltage). Why would you purchase an ECM8000 to use with the SMS ?

brucek


----------



## Guest

Bruce,

I think the mic that comes with the SMS-1 is a ECM 8000.

Regards,
Darrell


----------



## brucek

> I think the mic that comes with the SMS-1 is a ECM 8000.


Interesting, I didn't know that. 

I can't see anywhere in the pdf of the sms users manual where they breakout the microphone preamp to transmit the information to external devices. Then you might wonder, even if they did, is the calibration applied at that point anyway.....

You'll need a behringer mic preamp to use the ECM8000 with REW....

brucek


----------



## Guest

I see the SMS-1 has a pass through, but I don't know if this will do it.


----------



## brucek

> I see the SMS-1 has a pass through, but I don't know if this will do it.


The pass-through is for feeding the un-equalized line level from the SMS-1 to a second SMS-1 unit.

brucek


----------



## Guest

What about using the LFE Out?


----------



## brucek

> What about using the LFE Out?


That's the equalized line-level signal to your subwoofer. (in both balanced (XLR) and unbalanced (RCA) connectors....

brucek


----------



## Guest

So what kind of mic pre do I need to buy for a EMC 8000?
Thanks for the input Bruce. While I may not like the answers, I do appreciate your help. ;-)


I will have a laptop, RS Meter, SMS-1, EMC 8000, and I will still have to buy a mic pre to measure above 500-1k hz?

What about an intgrated amp that has an XLR input? I have one of those.

Otherwise, what kind of mic pre do I need to buy for a EMC 8000?


----------



## brucek

> What about an intgrated amp that has an XLR input? I have one of those.


No, you need a proper low level microphone preamp with integrated phantom supply to use with the ECM8000.

The Behringer XENYX 802 preamp is the one that everyone uses. It has the pahantom voltage required for the ECM8000.

The model they used to sell before they renamed it XENYX was the EURORACK 802 (identical product really). You may see these on e-bay. Its the model I have. 

The XENYX802 retails about $79.

The ECM and 802 preamp with a calibration file (on the shack site) is a fairly accurate combo that is good for all frequencies...

brucek


----------



## Guest

brucek said:


> No, you need a proper low level microphone preamp with integrated phantom supply to use with the ECM8000.
> 
> The Behringer XENYX 802 preamp is the one that everyone uses. It has the pahantom voltage required for the ECM8000.
> 
> The model they used to sell before they renamed it XENYX was the EURORACK 802 (identical product really). You may see these on e-bay. Its the model I have.
> 
> The XENYX802 retails about $79.
> 
> The ECM and 802 preamp with a calibration file (on the shack site) is a fairly accurate combo that is good for all frequencies...
> 
> brucek


You can also get a the M-Audio brand "AudioBuddy" for a nice, clean, low noise mic pre-amp (with phantom power). it is two channel as well, although phantom power is either "on" or "off" for both channels (they can't be controlled seperately). I have had good luck with this little box (runs off of AC power) and the ECM-8000 as well as several brands of instrument/voice mics for recording into GarageBand. I'd swear when I got it 2 years ago it was only $30 but maybe my memory is fried! If I really did pay $80 for it I wish I would've gotten the Bheringer. 

http://www.zzounds.com/item--THKMIMAB0

Mace


----------



## Sonnie

That one looks like it functions similarly to the MIC100 from Behringer, which is only $39. Not sure why we would be using it anyway... it has phantom power.


----------



## brucek

The MIC100 is a tube preamp. Its response would have to be considered in addition to the ECM calibration. Not really suitable. Whenever you read the word 'warm' when describing a product, besides the harmonics implication, insert the words '****** response'....


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> That one looks like it functions similarly to the MIC100 from Behringer, which is only $39. Not sure why we would be using it anyway... it has phantom power.


Doesn't the ECM8000 require phantom power? 

Mace


----------



## Sonnie

brucek said:


> The MIC100 is a tube preamp. Its response would have to be considered in addition to the ECM calibration. Not really suitable. Whenever you read the word 'warm' when describing a product, besides the harmonics implication, insert the words '****** response'....


lol... I didn't think about it that way. Some folks do like "warm" though... :huh:



mace said:


> Doesn't the ECM8000 require phantom power?


Yes!


----------



## scottthompson

Thanks guys, just downloaded the new RoomWizard and was looking for the right mic...ECM 8000 is exactly what I need...


----------



## diapason

the mic ECM 8000 is a good compromise to test my room!i agree with you!


----------



## scottthompson

how can you get 48v on a computer input??? Runnin off an HP Notebook..


----------



## JohnM

You can't, computer mic inputs have 5V to power typical PC condenser mics. For "proper" phantom power you need a proper mic preamp.


----------



## scottthompson

Thanks Jon, researched a little bit and became aware of that right after my question..


----------



## Odar

Hello.

I am new here and I have no experiences with room measurements.

I need a microphone. I have *Infrasonic Quartet* sound card. I use it as digital transport, from my HTPC, to my D/A converter. It has "Precision low noise Microphone preamplifier with *+48V* phantom and Low cut". Is it good for Behringer ECM8000 microphone?

So I need for measuring my room:
- *Room EQ Wizard* (I downloaded it)
- Behringer ECM8000 Correction Values - *ECM8000-CS.cal* for Room EQ Wizard (I downloaded it)
- Behringer ECM8000 microphone (I will buy it)
- sound card / preamplifier for microphone with phantom power +48V (I have Infrasonic Quartet sound card)

Is that all (I mean equipment and software) what I need? Thank you very much.


----------



## EarlK

Odar said:


> So I need for measuring my room:
> - Room EQ Wizard (I downloaded it)
> - Behringer ECM8000 Correction Values - ECM8000-CS.cal for Room EQ Wizard (I downloaded it)
> - Behringer ECM8000 microphone (I will buy it)
> - sound card / preamplifier for microphone with phantom power +48V (I have Infrasonic Quartet sound card)
> 
> Is that all (I mean equipment and software) what I need? Thank you very much.












From  HERE ! 



> *MICROPHONE PRE-AMPLIFIER*
> - Type _Balanced TRS _(+48V Phantom Power support)
> - Max Input Level -2dBu max (PAD OFF), +17.0dBu max (PAD ON)
> - Gain Range +20dB / +40dB / +60dB (PAD OFF), 0dB min ~ +40dB max
> - Equivalent Input Noise -127 dBu (22kHz BW, +60dB Gain, 150 ohm)
> - THD + N 0.002% A-weighted (1kHz @ gain +20dB)
> - Frequency Response 10Hz ~ 50kHz @+50dB (40Hz~15kHz : +0.06, -0.58dB)
> - *Low Cut Freq :* 75Hz @+3dB
> - Impedance 1.5K Ohm


The above specs for the pre-amp suggest that all you need _now_ is a test mic ( along with cable and mic stand ) . 
You'll also need an adapter ( XLR-F to TRS-M ) to allow the microphone cable to plug into your pre-amp ( remember to turn off the "low-cut" filter before measuring anything ( or making a calibration file ) .


- 3 examples of the TRS-XLR adapter ( all giving the same function ) ;
























<. EarlK


----------



## Odar

I want to use *Adam Hall KP6FP3MS* (female XLR female to 6.3 mm stereo jack) without adapter.



Code:


http://www.adamhall.com/uk/media/products/KP6/KP6FP3MS-f1.jpg

But I am a litte bit confused. I found XLR Female / Jack Plug Mono *Adam Hall KM10FP2MBLK.*



Code:


http://www.adamhall.com/uk/media/products/KM1/KM10FP2MBLK-f1.jpg

I think the first is the right one. TRS means 6,3 mm stereo jack. Am I right?


----------



## EarlK

- TRS means ; "TIP, RING SLEEVE" . There are 3 conductors ; "Plus, Minus & Ground/Earth" .
- TRS also = "Balanced" signal / like the ECM8000 outputs . 
- TS/Mono = "Unblalanced" and won't work for the majority of pro. test mics .

- Shaft size can actually be one of a few sizes .

- You do want to buy the 1/4" ( 6.3 mm ) type, as seen in this picture ;










- Just make sure to get a cable long enough for your purposes . 

<> EarlK


----------



## Odar

I am reading Room EQ Wizard help and I think, I need one cable for calibrating the soundcard yet (_"Connect the soundcard's line output directly to its line input"_).

In my case (Infrasonic Quartet soundcard) I need 6,3mm male jack (line out) <---> 6,3mm male jack cable (line in). For example this one 6.3 mm Jack stereo to 6.3 mm Jack stereo 0.3 m black


Code:


http://www.adamhall.com/media/products/KPC/KPC03BLK-f1.jpg

But is this necessary, if I use digital output on my soundcard for generating calibrating test signals? My idea is to send test signals digitally to my D/A converter --> preamplifier --> power amplifier --> speakers. Microphone will be connected into line in plug.


----------



## EarlK

Yes,,, you need to buy one of the above cables to create a loopback for the soundcard calibration .

Soundcard calibration connections must be made with >>> analog to analog signals .

You can not plug a digital output signal into an analog input and get anything useful .


<> EarlK


----------



## Johnlee2002

Hi,

I am a new member.

Just wonder if anyone has tried connecting Behringer ECM8000 Condenser Microphone Omni to "Blue Microphones Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter/Mic Preamp" where the latter is connected via USB cable to the laptop running the REW sofyware?

Any advice?


----------



## JohnM

Johnlee2002 said:


> Just wonder if anyone has tried connecting Behringer ECM8000 Condenser Microphone Omni to "Blue Microphones Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter/Mic Preamp" where the latter is connected via USB cable to the laptop running the REW sofyware?


There are some drawbacks, mainly you cannot make a loopback measurement through the interface to check where its low frequency rolloff starts and how flat the response is, though published specs might provide the info. There are some more discussions around that and other solutions in this thread.


----------



## graks

I have a AKG C 452 EB mic, it should have very flat freq respons. I use Centrance MicPort Pro USB mic amp with phantom power from Mac laptop. Anyone used a similar setup?


----------

